

The Humble Music Bundle - mrud
http://www.humblebundle.com/?music-bundle

======
redslazer
I really hope that people buy this bundle even if its not the particular songs
they are looking for. If this is a flow then it wont happen again but if
enough people buy it they will do it again with different songs.

Also if anyone from humble bundle is reading this. Linux users are usually
your biggest donators insulting them twice in your video is not a great place
to be. (im not even a linux user but it was a negative note in a pretty upbeat
video). Edit: Yes I am aware that it was probably in good faith but it really
did not fit into the video (hence my comment). I was not personally affected
because I dont use linux so im not sure how actual users felt.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
It's a strange phenomena. Sell content attached to a charity and the Linux
users end up the most charitable on average. I don't think the break down of
total payments reflects the install base of Windows, Linux & Mac either.

Why is this?

~~~
raphman
With the Humble Games Bundles, people reasoned that Linux users might be
paying more because they were so happy to get games that run on Linux. The
Humble Music Bundle indicates that there is more to it than just supply and
demand.

I would guess that a significant percentage of Linux users that buy the Humble
Bundles are developers/scientists. These groups create content themselves and
therefore they might value content (and especially DRM-free content) higher
than other groups.

It might be really interesting if the Humble Bundlers collected some basic
demographics.

------
WiseWeasel
It's nice to see this taken from Mac and PC games to music, but I'm not sure
it makes sense to keep the same charities for this initiative. Instead of
Child's Play, which focuses on games, I could see supporting a music-focused
youth benefit charity. Certain artists might also chafe at the notion of
supporting the EFF, which they perceive, rightly or wrongly, as a force acting
_against_ their interests as copyright holders.

Here's an (apparently old, with source material no longer hosted on EFF's
site) example:

<http://www.brettglass.com/effcritique.html>

And recently from David Lowery:

[http://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-
new-...](http://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-
worse-than-the-old-boss-full-post/)

Fifth paragraph: " _... Further the new boss through it’s surrogates like
Electronic Frontier Foundation seems to be waging a cynical PR campaign that
equates the unauthorized use of other people’s property (artist’s songs) with
freedom. A sort of Cyber –Bolshevik campaign of mass collectivization for the
good of the state…er .. I mean Internet. I say cynical because when it comes
to their intellectual property, software patents for instance, these same
companies fight tooth and nail._ "

~~~
yohui
Reasonable. But don't the participants choose the charities themselves? Other
charities such as the Red Cross have been featured, after all, though Child's
Play and the EFF do seem the "default" tradition.

So while some sort of music camp is a good suggestion, I don't see a problem
with the EFF if the artists approve.

------
gradstudent
This reminds of the recent Game Music Bundle: <http://gamemusicbundle.com/>

The difference is that bundle had a _ton_ of albums whereas here it's only a
handful. I expected also to see a more game-centric flavour to the soundtracks
-- considering the pedigree of the Humble Bundle -- instead of stuff like They
Might be Giants.

~~~
obtu
Two other music bundles were mentioned by their creators on the reddit thread:

<http://musicrage.org/> <http://indie-allstars.com/>
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/x74i5/the_humble_musi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/x74i5/the_humble_music_bundle_pay_what_you_want_for/?limit=1500)

------
ajasmin
The music tracks in the BitTorrent downloads are packaged in a zip file.

That's pure quibbling on my part but I'd prefer to download a directory as
BitTorrent supports that and I wouldn't have to unzip anything.

~~~
obtu
Indeed, I complained about it as well. It's annoying because I can't download
the tracks in order and play them immediately after buying. Plus it's a noob
error that most decent trackers will warn you against, and it was in fact
faster for me to grab the albums I wanted from one such tracker.

[https://torrentfreak.com/unpack-rar-archives-before-you-
rele...](https://torrentfreak.com/unpack-rar-archives-before-you-release-a-
torrent/)

------
ashbrahma
Next up: Humble Standup Comedy Bundle with Lewis CK, Jim Gaffigan and others..

~~~
jrockway
Incidentally, it's _Louis_ CK. I point it out because you spelled it like it's
spelled rather than like it sounds ("Louie"), which is an extremely atypical
spelling mistake :)

~~~
viraptor
Parent is probably not a native English speaker - I can see that behaviour in
myself too. I'd typically think about some words the way I'd read them in my
native language, even if I'd never actually pronounce them that way. That
makes it easier to make a spelling mistake that's keeping the word close to
the original spelling (for example the "s" is pretty strong when I "think"
Louis, even if I would never pronounce it).

There are some benefits to that - there's no way to make a mistake with
they're/their... they're two completely different words!

------
veridies
There are too many greatest hit collections in this, all of which I already
own the component music of. If there were some original albums, this would be
great.

------
btipling
Christopher Tin is awesome. He did the music intro for Civ IV and did an AMA
on reddit recently. I created his wikipedia article back in 2005 I think. :D

------
radarsat1
I see the charity thing is an interesting angle, but otherwise I'm not sure
what the difference is between this and e.g. bandcamp.

~~~
chrischen
Just use whichever one you want. I just used this one.

------
immad
Awesome. I have been waiting for humble to do music. The model is perfect for
it.

------
whichdan
I really hope they release more of these; not interested in this bundle, but I
certainly would be in a different combination.

------
toomuchcoffee
Wishfully perhaps, my right brain read the title as "The Human Music Bubble"
before issuing the signal to my left hand to click...

------
beedogs
man... Windows users are cheapskates.

